# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Thanh lý linh tinh giá rẻ

## MINHAT

Chào các bác do nay bận quá ko có tg để chế cháo nên e thanh lý một số đồ cho ae nào cần.
Đầu tiên là 2 combo mua của bác Quảng giá 2tr3 nay thanh lý giá 2tr . E nó là hàng thk kr vitme phi 10 bước 10
Hành trình e ngắn hình như là 310 e dài 410 mình ko bán lẻ nha . Và e cũng muốn ủng hộ diễn đàn 20% nên bác nào mua thì chuyển cho e 1tr6 và quỹ của diễn đàn 400k



Thanks các bác đã xem. Hôm nay tạm thời vậy còn nhiều món e sẽ cập nhật sau.
Đt: 0938397708

----------


## MINHAT

Tình hình là cặp combo vẫn còn em up date thêm


Bác nào quan tâm thì inbox nhé sẽ có giá tốt cho bác nào nhiệt tình
Sdt em : 0938397708

----------


## lesonct

Bác inbox giá bộ khung nhé.

----------


## hungcadme

Bác inbox em thông số và giá trục z

----------


## viet tran

> Tình hình là cặp combo vẫn còn em up date thêm
> 
> 
> Bác nào quan tâm thì inbox nhé sẽ có giá tốt cho bác nào nhiệt tình
> Sdt em : 0938397708


Step size mấy vậy bác. Cho em cái giá lun nha

----------


## MINHAT

> Bác inbox em thông số và giá trục z


Thông số và giá đã có phía trên đó bác

----------


## MINHAT

> Step size mấy vậy bác. Cho em cái giá lun nha


Mấy e step đã ra đi rồi bác ơi

----------


## viet tran

> Mấy e step đã ra đi rồi bác ơi


Uhm.thanks bác nhà.nhin bộ khung giống của bác romeo quá bác.

----------


## MINHAT

Đúng rồi bác ra tết rãnh rỗi định làm máy nhưng nay bận quá nên nhượng lại

----------


## viet tran

> Đúng rồi bác ra tết rãnh rỗi định làm máy nhưng nay bận quá nên nhượng lài


Gân hoàn chỉnh chưa bác.hay chỉ là khung trục y thui hả.

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Tình hình là cặp combo vẫn còn em up date thêm
> 
> 
> Bác nào quan tâm thì inbox nhé sẽ có giá tốt cho bác nào nhiệt tình
> Sdt em : 0938397708


inboc em cặp combo dây đai nhé
giá tốt em múc luôn

----------


## MINHAT

Bộ khung đã ra đi rồi nha các bác . Tình hình là còn 2 bộ combo nhỏ 4 bộ river + step size 57 268 vexta + cặp vai + nguồn và bob mach3 5 trục đủ làm 1 e máy H nên e bán trọn bộ bác nào lấy hết thì e ủng hộ dđ 500k ko thì e để dành làm con H luôn
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm

----------


## MINHAT

Hôm nay đi bãi thấy đẹp hốt về 1 mớ ae nào cần thì alo mình nha
Mấy cây màu vàng là hàng Thụy Điển số còn lại là Nhật

----------


## ppgas

> Hôm nay đi bãi thấy đẹp hốt về 1 mớ ae nào cần thì alo mình nha
> Mấy cây màu vàng là hàng Thụy Điển số còn lại là Nhật


Minhat vui lòng báo giá máy con này nhé:

----------


## MINHAT

> Minhat vui lòng báo giá máy con này nhé:


Đã nt cho bác . Thanks

----------


## Mechanic

Anh cho mình hỏi giá mấy con màu vàng nhé

----------


## MINHAT

Tình hình là mấy bộ combo đã ra đi hết chỉ còn lại mấy e súng hơi thôi bác nào cần thì alo e nha
Như đã hứa admin gửi cho e số tài khoản để e đóng góp ủng hộ diễn đàn nha 
Thanks tất cả các bác

----------


## ppgas

Đặt hàng như tin nhắn nhé  :Smile:

----------


## duytrungcdt

Em vàng nhỏ nhất tác dụng ntn vậy bác
Cho em thêm chút ảnh và inox em giá với nhé
Thank

----------


## MINHAT

> Anh cho mình hỏi giá mấy con màu vàng nhé


Đã inbox cho bác
Thanks

----------


## MINHAT

Ppgas : ok bác
duytrungcdt : đã inbox cho bác

----------


## terminaterx300

cho gạch 2 cây màu vàng phía dưới bên phải nhé, như đã nhắn tin

----------


## MINHAT

> cho gạch 2 cây màu vàng phía dưới bên phải nhé, như đã nhắn tin


Ok bác. bác cho đc để e chuyển nha

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Ppgas : ok bác
> duytrungcdt : đã inbox cho bác


em chưa nhận dc gì bác ạ
bác gửi lại cho em với

----------


## MINHAT

> em chưa nhận dc gì bác ạ
> bác gửi lại cho em với


Đã inbox cho bác

----------


## MINHAT

Hôm qua đi dạo lụm được mớ đồ e nghĩ sẽ có bác cần dùng 
Đầu tiên là máy phay cạnh sắt Nitto


Tiếp theo là 1 e Bosch


Và 1 e Mài khuôn Makita


2 em máy phay

Còn vài món nửa e sẽ cập nhật sau a
Đt: 0938397708

----------


## duytrungcdt

inbox em máy mài bác chủ nhé
thank

----------


## solero

Nếu em Bosch là 220V thì cho em gạch nhé!

----------


## Ga con

Máy cắt cạnh giá nhiêu thế bác.
Thanks.

----------


## cty686

Bác cho tk vào thư tôi lấy cái nằm.

----------


## Đặng Hoàng Anh

Bác tranh thủ gởi nốt cho em miếng nhôm còn thiếu để em ráp đồ đi.
Chứ bác cứ hứa hoài, em nản quá  :Frown:

----------


## MINHAT

Đã inbox cho các bác
Thanks all
Bạn Hoàng Anh : sorry bạn mấy nay mình vừa dọn nhà vừa giao hàng nên bận quá bạn thông cảm nha. Sáng thứ 6 bạn ra nhà xe lấy dùm mình . Thanks

----------


## cty686

Bác cho tk để em lấy cái máy mài nằm trong ảnh nhé.

----------


## MINHAT

> Bác cho tk để em lấy cái máy mài nằm trong ảnh nhé.


Đã gửi cho bác thanks

----------


## thuyetnq

Inbox em khoan Bosch  bác chủ nhé
thank

----------


## khangscc

> Hôm qua đi dạo lụm được mớ đồ e nghĩ sẽ có bác cần dùng 
> Đầu tiên là máy phay cạnh sắt Nitto
> 
> 
> Tiếp theo là 1 e Bosch
> 
> 
> Và 1 e Mài khuôn Makita
> 
> ...


Inbox em cai giữa nhé (máy phai)

----------


## huyquynhbk

máy mài khuôn giá ntn thế bác ơi

----------


## MINHAT

> máy mài khuôn giá ntn thế bác ơi


Đã nt cho bác
Thanks

----------


## minhanh

> Hôm qua đi dạo lụm được mớ đồ e nghĩ sẽ có bác cần dùng 
> Đầu tiên là máy phay cạnh sắt Nitto
> 
> 
> Tiếp theo là 1 e Bosch
> 
> 
> Và 1 e Mài khuôn Makita
> 
> ...


Em may mai khuon gia bao nhieu vay ba

----------


## MINHAT

> Em may mai khuon gia bao nhieu vay ba


Ấy chết bác nói vậy e tổn thọ mất...
800k bao ship nha bác

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật chút
Còn mớ e Hitachi và national 100k e số lượng sẽ có giá tốt

----------


## cty686

Mình đã gửi tiền mua máy mài nằm trong ảnh cho bác.

----------


## MINHAT

cty686 : ok bác e sẽ gửi sớm cho bác
Thanks

----------


## emptyhb

> cty686 : ok bác e sẽ gửi sớm cho bác
> Thanks


Em lấy máy cắt gỗ nhé bac

----------


## MINHAT

> Em lấy máy cắt gỗ nhé bac


Máy cắt pin phải ko bạn

----------


## MINHAT

> Em lấy máy cắt gỗ nhé bac


Ok bạn bạn gửi đc qua để mình gửi nha

----------


## lesonct

Bác cho em địa chỉ tới xem và lấy hàng nhé.

----------


## Hoang Phuong

cho a gia may khoan cam tay di bac

----------


## lesonct

Báo giá cho mình 1con bắt vít có chỉnh lực và 1 con khoan ra thủ đức nhe.

----------


## sieunhim

> Báo giá cho mình 1con bắt vít có chỉnh lực và 1 con khoan ra thủ đức nhê.


 E đặt 1 cặp như bác này, cho e xin số tk

----------


## MINHAT

Đã inbox cho các bác 
Thanks

----------


## MINHAT

Đã inbox cho các bác 
Thanks

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật tình hình là còn 1 ít súng hơi fix cho đi nhanh 250k/em 
Máy mài góc và 2 e máy phay đã ra đi chỉ còn 1 e phay ở giữa và 1 e của usa hôm nay có người qua xem. Máy khoan bosch và khoan pin vẫn còn , lấy số lượng sẽ có gía tốt nha các bác.
0938397708

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## MINHAT

Hôm nay về mấy món up lên cho bác nào cần[ATTACH=CONFIG]17439[/ATT[ATTACH=

Đt : 0938397708

----------


## lesonct

Mình đã chuyễn khoản lấy 1 cây khoan và 1 cây bắn vít rồi nhé bác chủ.
Chọn cho mình ở hình dưới, hàng đầu tiên từ bên trái qua, cây thứ 2 và thứ tư nhe.
Mình ở đường số 9 f. trường thọ, Q thủ Đức.
Đt 0989351369

----------


## MINHAT

> Mình đã chuyễn khoản lấy 1 cây khoan và 1 cây bắn vít rồi nhé bác chủ.
> Chọn cho mình ở hình dưới, hàng đầu tiên từ bên trái qua, cây thứ 2 và thứ tư nhe.
> Mình ở đường số 9 f. trường thọ, Q thủ Đức.
> Đt 0989351369


Ok bạn mai mình gửi. Thanks

----------


## sieunhim

bác thớt cho e cái địa chỉ nếu tiện đi làm e ghé lấy luôn, e làm ở nguyễn trọng tuyển

----------


## lesonct

Mình đã chuyển cho bạn từ tối hôm qua.
Bạn xem lại nhé.

----------


## hungson1986

Em muốn đặt gạch mà tận hà nội xa quá

----------


## MINHAT

> Gửi hàng cho mình chưa bác chủ?


Đã gửi rồi nha bác

----------


## cty686

Gửi hàng cho mình chưa bác chủ?

----------


## MINHAT

> Mình đã chuyển cho bạn từ tối hôm qua.
> Bạn xem lại nhé.


Ok mình đã nhận được mai mình giao như đã nói

----------


## MINHAT

> Gửi hàng cho mình chưa bác chủ?


Đã gửi rồi nha bác thanks bác đã ủng hộ

----------


## MINHAT

> Em muốn đặt gạch mà tận hà nội xa quá


Mình có thể gửi tín thành cho bạn mà

----------


## Vincent

còn súng mở vít chỉnh lực với khoan pin không cụ chủ ?

----------


## MINHAT

> còn súng mở vít chỉnh lực với khoan pin không cụ chủ ?


Còn nha bạn

----------


## lesonct

Vệ sinh sạch sẽ, chạy tốt, bạn có con pin nào National (yếu cũng được ) để lại mình 1 con nhé.

----------


## mrcao86

> Hôm nay về mấy món up lên cho bác nào cầnĐính kèm 17438[ATTACH=CONFIG]17439[/ATT[ATTACH=Đính kèm 17440Đính kèm 17441
> Đính kèm 17442Đính kèm 17443
> Đt : 0938397708



bac cho e giá mấy món này nhé. thanks bác!

----------


## MINHAT

> Vệ sinh sạch sẽ, chạy tốt, bạn có con pin nào National (yếu cũng được ) để lại mình 1 con nhé.


National đẹp xấu đều còn nha bác

----------


## MINHAT

> bac cho e giá mấy món này nhé. thanks bác!


Đã in box cho bác
Thanks

----------


## MINHAT

Em cập nhật tí. Tình hình là mấy em trên đã ra đi gần hết chỉ còn lại khoan pin và súng hơi.
Mới lụm thêm mấy em up lên cho bác nào cần
Đầu tiên là em cưa vòng lấy về 3 em mà 2 em đã về với đội Hà Nội chỉ còn lại em này

Tiếp theo là 3 em bơm hơi mini 

Máy bào vẫn còn 1 em

----------


## hoahong102

xin giá và thông tin cái cưa

----------


## ronaldinho_07

inbox em giá máy cưa nha

----------


## haopvpw

Inbox cho giá cái máy hơi kèm thông số!

----------


## Himd

bơm hơi mini    cho cái thong số cụ thể tý

----------


## MINHAT

Đã inbox cho các bác 
Thanks

----------


## ronaldinho_07

em máy cưa nhé,mai em qua  :Big Grin:

----------


## MINHAT

> em máy cưa nhé,mai em qua


Ok bạn có gì alo mình trước nhé

----------


## MINHAT

Tình hình là còn 1 em máy cưa đã tìm được lưỡi bác nào cần thì ới e nhé
Em cập nhật thêm : nay về thêm mấy em mài khuôn và phay Makita thích hợp cho bác nào chế spin

Bác nào thích thì qua zalo mình gửi ảnh chi tiết nha
Đt : 0938397708

----------


## MINHAT

Tình hình là 1 em mày khuôn vỏ nhôm đã ra đi chỉ còn lại 2 em mài khuôn và 2 em phay Makita

----------


## daomanh_hung

Inbox e thông số với giá máy hơi bác ơi!

----------


## MINHAT

> Inbox e thông số với giá máy hơi bác ơi!


Đã inbox cho bác thanks

----------


## MINHAT

Còn mấy em thanh lý nốt ...

1. Khoan Bosch phat xit điện 110v 680w
900k
2. Máy mài khuôn Hitachi 100v 154w cốt 6mm

400k
3. 1 em phay của Densan 100v 30000min cốt 3mm 

350k
4. Còn 1 em bơm hơi duy nhất

800k
Còn mấy món e sẽ cập nhật sau nhé
Thanks các bác đã xem
ĐT : 0938397708

----------


## MINHAT

Mới về thêm 1 mớ Hitachi đã test chạy ok 100k/em

----------


## MINHAT

Em cập nhật tí. Mấy nay do bận việc nên lấy hàng về mà chưa cập nhật hết giờ rãnh rỗi up lên các bác cần em nào thì inbox vào Zalo sdt em nhé 0938397708

----------


## hieunguyenkham

inbox giá 3 cái khoan toshiba, hitachi,makita nha cụ

----------


## maxx.side

http://forum.cncprovn.com/attachment...5&d=1460282308
http://forum.cncprovn.com/attachment...6&d=1460282343

Báo giá giúp 3 con trong 2 hình này trừ em DENSAN nhé

----------


## duytrungcdt

In box e máy cắt xích nhé
Máy đos điện thế nào bác

----------


## MINHAT

Đã inbox cho các bác .
Thanks

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm 2 em chà nhám 1 của Hitachi 1 em của germany



Đồng giá 250k/em

----------


## baole

Bác để em con hitachi nhé

----------


## baole

Bác để e con chà nhám hitachi nhé cho xin stk

----------


## MINHAT

Ok bác
Tk: 0501000101269 Tăng Long Trường
NH Vietcombank chi nhánh Bắc Sài Gòn Khu công nghiệp Vĩnh lộc Q. Bình Tân

----------


## puskinu

bác ib e 1 e mài khuôn 6ly, công suất cao hàng đẹp e xem vs bác nhé, cho e giá luôn. thank bác

----------


## emptyhb

Em mới ck mua máy chà nhám vuông, bác chủ kiểm tra inbox nhé!

----------


## MINHAT

> bác ib e 1 e mài khuôn 6ly, công suất cao hàng đẹp e xem vs bác nhé, cho e giá luôn. thank bác


Em đó đã ra đi rồi bác ơi chỉ còn em densan 100v 4.5a 30000rpm giá 300k

----------


## MINHAT

> Em mới ck mua máy chà nhám vuông, bác chủ kiểm tra inbox nhé!


Ok đã nhận được bác cho địa chỉ để e gửi Hàng. Thanks bác

----------


## MINHAT

Tuyển ra được 3 bộ này



Còn nguyên zin sáng đẹp luôn nha các bác

----------


## ktshung

> Tuyển ra được 3 bộ này
> 
> 
> 
> Còn nguyên zin sáng đẹp luôn nha các bác


cho giá bác ơi

----------


## emptyhb

> Tuyển ra được 3 bộ này
> Còn nguyên zin sáng đẹp luôn nha các bác


Bác chủ inbox giá em với nhé!

----------


## h-d

đã send $ cho bác lấy 5 cây khoan, vit nhé

----------


## MINHAT

> đã send $ cho bác lấy 5 cây khoan, vit nhé


Ok thanks bạn nhận được mình chuyển sớm cho bạn

----------


## MINHAT

Tình hình là 2 em chà nhám và 3 bộ khoan cùng mấy em mài khuôn đã ra đi nhanh chóng chỉ còn lại 1 khoan vỏ nhôm 1 mài khuôn desan 1 mài góc makita 2 cưa gỗ và khoan pin bắn vít vẫn còn nhiều
Chỉ còn lại

----------


## skydn

> Em cập nhật tí. Mấy nay do bận việc nên lấy hàng về mà chưa cập nhật hết giờ rãnh rỗi up lên các bác cần em nào thì inbox vào Zalo sdt em nhé 0938397708
> Đính kèm 18037
> Đính kèm 18038
> Đính kèm 18039
> Đính kèm 18040
> Đính kèm 18041
> Đính kèm 18042
> Đính kèm 18043
> Đính kèm 18044
> ...


cho xin giá loại này bác ơi

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Bác gởi cây khoan cho em chưa vậy?em chuyển tiền cho bác từ sáng hôm qua tới giờ vẫn ko thấy hàng. Từ sài gòn về cần thơ đâu có xa đâu bác.bác có hứa là gởi hôm qua rùi đó nghe

----------


## MINHAT

Đã gửi rồi nha bạn hieunguyenkham

----------


## MINHAT

Còn ít đồ linh tinh
1 em 5phase của vexta hình như size 86 350k


1 bộ 268 có river và bát bắt motor 400k

1 em 5 phase có gắn thêm trục trước mua định chế spin dây đay bên trong có sẵn khớp nối giá 250k


Thêm 2 em bào lưỡi 136mm cho bác nào làm đồ gỗ 500k/em

----------


## Bongmayquathem

E gạch món này nhé bác "1 em 5 phase có gắn thêm trục trước mua định chế spin dây đay bên trong có sẵn khớp nối giá 250k"

Bac cho em thêm ít hình ảnh em này với ạ

----------


## MINHAT

> E gạch món này nhé bác "1 em 5 phase có gắn thêm trục trước mua định chế spin dây đay bên trong có sẵn khớp nối giá 250k"
> 
> Bac cho em thêm ít hình ảnh em này với ạ


Theo yêu cầu

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm mấy em hàng độc 
Đầu tiên là em súng sơn xài điện của germany đã mất bình chứa sơn (cái này chế cũng đơn giản) thích hợp cho các bác đi công trình mà ngại mang theo bình hơi, rất gọn nhẹ giá 300k


Tiếp theo là 2 em cắt sắt xài pin 12v tiện dụng cắt được sắt 8mm đã test cắt thử con lục giác m5 ok 300k/em


3 em mở bulong 1/2 12v tiện đem theo xe 250k/em

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Theo yêu cầu


@@, cái này chế spindle cao tốc hơi khó rồi. Thôi bác cho e hủy gạch ạ. Thanks bác

----------


## duytrungcdt

Bác gửi thêm ảnh súng son e xem với nhé Zalo bác nha
Thank

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật: 
Khoan bê tông bosch

500k
Bào

500k
Súng mở bulong 1/2 inches

250k
Còn lại 1 em makita 

300k
1 bộ step 268 + river có sẵn bát bắt motor

350k
Bắn vit tùy chỉnh góc 360 độ hàng độc 

300k

----------


## MINHAT

Mới về thêm mấy bộ Hitachi bác nào cần thì ới em nhé

----------


## emptyhb

Bác MINHAT ơi, bộ HITACHI với bộ Makita hôm trước bác bảo em thì bộ nào khỏe hơn? Hôm nay ngân hàng nghỉ lễ nên em vẫn chưa đi ck được cho bác.

----------


## MINHAT

> Bác MINHAT ơi, bộ HITACHI với bộ Makita hôm trước bác bảo em thì bộ nào khỏe hơn? Hôm nay ngân hàng nghỉ lễ nên em vẫn chưa đi ck được cho bác.


Hitachi thì khỏe hơn vì có trợ lực nha

----------


## cnclaivung

hitachi pin bọng gì có đầy đủ ko bác chủ, hay phải chế, em gà vụ chế pin quá, nếu đầy đủ em gạch 2 em

----------


## MINHAT

> hitachi pin bọng gì có đầy đủ ko bác chủ, hay phải chế, em gà vụ chế pin quá, nếu đầy đủ em gạch 2 em


Pin xạc đầy đủ nha bác

----------


## cnclaivung

bác mần ơn inbox hay nhắn tin 0918218959 cho em giá cả, thứ 3 mới chuyển tiền được nha bác, lễ mà

----------


## emptyhb

> Hitachi thì khỏe hơn vì có trợ lực nha


Bác ơi, vậy cho em chuyển sang em này nhé. Vẫn y/c như cũ là nếu pin chai rồi thì bác thay giúp cell. Thanks!

----------


## toanho

Hôm nay nhớ chuyển hàng mấy món sau cho anh nhé:

Máy cắt bulon anh đã chọn cái Hitachi nhé

----------


## MINHAT

> Bác ơi, vậy cho em chuyển sang em này nhé. Vẫn y/c như cũ là nếu pin chai rồi thì bác thay giúp cell. Thanks!


Ok bạn . Xong vụ này mình gửi chung luôn nha.

----------


## MINHAT

> Hôm nay nhớ chuyển hàng mấy món sau cho anh nhé:
> 
> Máy cắt bulon anh đã chọn cái Hitachi nhé


Ok em đã gửi

----------


## solero

Kiếm được cây kìm cốt dùng Pin thì lấy giùm em nhé. Mà gửi cưa cho em chưa?

----------


## MINHAT

Giống bộ xạc này nha anh toanho

----------


## MINHAT

> Kiếm được cây kìm cốt dùng Pin thì lấy giùm em nhé. Mà gửi cưa cho em chưa?


Kềm bấm cos xài hơi được ko bạn

----------


## h-d

chuyển hàng cho em chưa bác ơi?

----------


## MINHAT

Đã chuyển rồi nha bác

----------


## solero

> Kềm bấm cos xài hơi được ko bạn


Hơi thì thôi ạ. Gửi cưa cho em chưa vậy?

----------


## toanho

Đã nhận đầy đủ hành nhe em trai

----------


## duytrungcdt

bác chủ gửi hàng cho em chưa vậy

----------


## toanho

Đã nhận đầy đủ hành nhe em trai

----------


## MINHAT

> bác chủ gửi hàng cho em chưa vậy


Đã gửi nha bạn

----------


## MINHAT

> Đã nhận đầy đủ hành nhe em trai


Ok thanks a

----------


## MINHAT

Chiều ra bãi vác được cục này


Xày lưỡi 40cm thông dụng dễ tìm
Bác nào thích thì call nha
Thanks

----------


## MINHAT

Lưỡi sử dụng cho em nó

----------


## minhanh

Sao lâu vậy bác đã hai tuần rùi mình chưa nhận được máy nén khí mi ni 0987329328

----------


## MINHAT

> Sao lâu vậy bác đã hai tuần rùi mình chưa nhận được máy nén khí mi ni 0987329328


Sorry bác hàng đã đến HN mấy ngày rồi hôm trước do bác cho nhầm số nên bên giao hàng ko giao cho bác được . Lúc chiều mình có ra đó thì bên vận chuyển báo là sẽ liên lạc lại với bác để giao hàng hoặc bác có thể liên lạc vào sdt em gửi cho bác để nhận hàng nhé
Thanks

----------


## MINHAT

> Sao lâu vậy bác đã hai tuần rùi mình chưa nhận được máy nén khí mi ni 0987329328


Sorry bác hàng đã đến HN mấy ngày rồi hôm trước do bác cho nhầm số nên bên giao hàng ko giao cho bác được . Lúc chiều mình có ra đó thì bên vận chuyển báo là sẽ liên lạc lại với bác để giao hàng hoặc bác có thể liên lạc vào sdt em gửi cho bác để nhận hàng nhé
Thanks

----------


## cnclaivung

bác Minh Nhật bán hàng ko tư vấn chú giải kỹ càng, để người mua chuốc lấy bực tức nha,,..em đăng ký mua hộ cho người quen 2 cây hitachi đầy đủ bin xạc, trên pic ko ghi rỏ là xạc sài nguôn 100v...làm em dính phôt 2 cây giờ ôm 2 cây khoan 1300k....lo tiền trả cho người ta 1300k....ko có cái ngu nào như cái ngu nào, trong khi đó ozzito sài 220 có 850k/cây....
rồi thứ 2 nữa em có inbox hỏi kỹ là bin có chai hay ko cầm gì ko, vì ko rành vụ bin bọng....bác bảo sài ngon , ok , ko vấn đề....may là em có cái ổn áp biến thế 100v . cắm vào chưa được 3 phút bin báo đầy, bật đèn xanh, đem ra chưa vặn được 5 con vit gỗ 3 cm, hết bin....đúng là đời là cây đinh tình là cây que....giờ em yêu cầu trả hàng cho bác, chưa chắc bác đồng ý,,,,đây cũng là bài học cho ai đó tin tưởng người ta bán hàng online nhé.....thân chào...em bán lai 2 cây đó 1 tr . bác nào mua ok thì em chuyển cod ạ, em cạch luôn, từ đây về sau và mãi mãi ko bao giờ mua hàng kiểu này nữa( bán theo dịch vụ COD thì suy nghĩ lại )

----------


## MINHAT

> bác Minh Nhật bán hàng ko tư vấn chú giải kỹ càng, để người mua chuốc lấy bực tức nha,,..em đăng ký mua hộ cho người quen 2 cây hitachi đầy đủ bin xạc, trên pic ko ghi rỏ là xạc sài nguôn 100v...làm em dính phôt 2 cây giờ ôm 2 cây khoan 1300k....lo tiền trả cho người ta 1300k....ko có cái ngu nào như cái ngu nào, trong khi đó ozzito sài 220 có 850k/cây....
> rồi thứ 2 nữa em có inbox hỏi kỹ là bin có chai hay ko cầm gì ko, vì ko rành vụ bin bọng....bác bảo sài ngon , ok , ko vấn đề....may là em có cái ổn áp biến thế 100v . cắm vào chưa được 3 phút bin báo đầy, bật đèn xanh, đem ra chưa vặn được 5 con vit gỗ 3 cm, hết bin....đúng là đời là cây đinh tình là cây que....giờ em yêu cầu trả hàng cho bác, chưa chắc bác đồng ý,,,,đây cũng là bài học cho ai đó tin tưởng người ta bán hàng online nhé.....thân chào...em bán lai 2 cây đó 1 tr . bác nào mua ok thì em chuyển cod ạ, em cạch luôn, từ đây về sau và mãi mãi ko bao giờ mua hàng kiểu này nữa( bán theo dịch vụ COD thì suy nghĩ lại )


Chào bác cnclaivung sorry vì đã làm bác bực tức đến vậy tôi nghĩ bác đã tìm hiểu kỹ thông tin rồi mới mua chứ . Tôi nghĩ trên này chắc ai cũng đều biết tôi bán hàng bãi,mà hàng bãi thì toàn 100-115 v làm gì có chuyện 220v ở đây . Còn bác nói ozito gì đó thì bác cứ xài đi rồi biết , bác thử ra mua 1 bộ hitachi mới đi rồi bác sẽ biết tôi bán như thế nào. Về vụ pin có lẽ do ko vui nên bác muốn dìm hàng tôi thì phải , pin tôi đã test kỹ trước khi gửi làm gì có chuyện bắn được 5 con vit bác nói quá rồi đó . Còn chuyện người khác mua hàng người ta biết tự cân nhắc tôi nghĩ bác ko cần phải lo.

----------


## cnclaivung

ok, để làm cái clip cho nó trực quan bác hỹ....còn chuyện hàng bãi thì biết nhưng sao bác ko nói rỏ, và khi tôi hỏi vụ bin bọng và mua dùm, đây cũng muốn ủng hộ bác mà, đâu phải rãnh quá lên đây dim hàng, tôi hỏi bác bin xạc kiểu gì chưa được 3 phút báo đầy hú lên

----------


## MINHAT

Trên đây ai mà ko biết chứ,bác là người mua hàng bác phải tìm hiểu thông tin chứ,tôi sẵn sàng trả lời mọi thắc mắc của bác còn gì ,trong khi tôi bán cho bao nhiêu người đâu chỉ riêng gì bác mà người ta vẫn xài ok. Còn clip thì cỡ nào tôi làm ko được chứ.

----------


## khangscc

Có gì lăng tăng ở đây vậy. Pin ko cầm bác gửi em làm pin cho, có gì đâu mà lố nhố thế ko hay

----------


## cnclaivung

đã xong rồi, đẩy đi luôn rồi, ko còn chuyện gì nữa, lỡ dại lần này lần sau em chừa..sory các bác vì em nóng vội....

----------


## MINHAT

Hazzz vãi mấy cha này thiệt nói cho đã cái mồm xong rồi phán câu sorry coi như xong ,việc làm ăn của người khác mà xem như trò trẻ con ko bằng.

----------


## cnclaivung

đáng lý cho qua nhưng bác nói thì em nói cho xong, ở đây ko phải cụ nào cũng thánh, cụ nào cũng giỏi...qua bài này em nghĩ cũng góp phần nào đó cho bác rút kinh nghiệm và các bác mới gia nhập...nếu mua hàng mà hàng ko vừa ý thì thử hỏi ai vui vẻ để ủng hộ lần sau....và cái quan trọng là thông tin cụ thể rỏ ràng,,,,chuyện 100v hay 220 chả có gì nghiêm trọng nhưng tức ở chổ bác ko nói rỏ, ( XẠC DÙNG 100 V NHA MẤY CỤ ) thì có lẽ em ko mua, ko mất tiền oan ( còn với em thì cứ mua cục biến thế 220-100 ) là xong có mịa gì khó khăn....nhưng ông kia là người thân, tốn mấy bình trà tư vấn cho người ta sai hàng nội địa ngon hơn.... vì họ ko rành , thấy cái khaon em sài ngon quá mượn riết em cũng ngại nên kêu mua, em mua hộ  cho đảm bảo ngon, ngon ngon, ok lắm..... thế rồi hàng về thôi chết mịa em rồi, , bác có hiểu điều này ko ...bác bán thì cứ bán, ai rành mua thì cứ mua, nhưng  cao thủ kìa thì họ ok ngay...còn thấp thủ như em thì xin chừa thể loại kinh dị này,,,,,

----------


## cty686

Hi ...... em cũng mua hàng bác MINHAT 1 lần rồi mua 1 cái máy mài cũ không tem nhãn không hướng dẫn, trước khi cắm điện em phải điện cho bác ấy nó dùng điện bao nhiêu. :Big Grin:  theo em nghĩ bác MINHAT chẳng qua là bác thấy hay còn sống, còn sử dụng được bán có thể lãi được tý là bác ấy mua về bán kiếm tiền trà nước thôi chứ tạp phí lù hàng như thế thì em nói thật nhiều cái bác MINHAT cũng không biết hết chức năng, cách sử dụng. Không biết em nói có đúng không.
Em thấy bác CKD có viết _Nghe ai đó đã nói.. hãy tự biến mình thành người mua hàng thông minh._  em nghĩ thấy rất đúng.

----------


## MINHAT

Bởi vậy khổ lắm các cụ ạ,thân làm dâu trăm họ đi mua hàng đã khổ bán hàng còn khổ hơn, mà em bán đâu phải 1 món rất là nhiều món hông lẽ em phải ngồi đó liệt kê ra chi tiết từng món 1 chắc đến tết công gô mới xong á. Các bác từng mua hàng của e cũng biết rồi muốn biết thông tin chi tiết thì zalo hoặc sms e sẽ trả lời mọi câu hỏi cho dù có mua hay ko cũng ko sao còn về hàng hóa thì bác nào cảm thấy hợp nhu cầu thì lấy thôi em đã mua món nào là chắc chắn sẽ dùng được chứ e đâu phải thằng điên đâu mà đem tiền đi mua thứ mình ko biết chứ. Em hy vọng các bác là những người mua hàng thông minh đễ em bớt khổ a.

----------


## secondhand

Đối với hàng "nghĩa địa" hay hàng bãi gì đó thì 99% sử dụng điện 100v, chỉ sìa sạn 1 % điện 220v có thể là người dùng đầu tiên họ mua hàng xuất khẩu. Người Nhật ko giống như  ta, hàng nội địa là hàng loại 1 dành cho thần dân sử dụng, hàng loại 2 thì xuất khẩu. Lưới điện quốc gia của họ 100v nên ..... Thi thoảng cũng có những lô rác được nhập về từ Sing hay TQ thì điện 220v.
Vụ này lăng tăng này coi như giá mà cụ cnclaivung mua bài học khi hốt hàng bãi. Trong trường hợp mua hàng như lầy      cụ chịu khó đọc kĩ hướng dẫn trước khi sử dụng, tuy hàng Nhật chử tượng hình nhưng điện 100v là tiếng  .... Việt  :Big Grin:  Nếu ko ưng ý cụ có thể để nguyên và thương lượng đổi hàng, còn lỡ nướng rồi thì nhậu lung.
Đối với MINHAT thì rút dây kinh nghiệm cho lần sau khi bán hàng nghĩa địa, nhớ ghi chú thêm sử dụng điện 100v hoặc thông tin gì hot thì bổ xung.
Vài lời nhắn nhủ của thằng chuyên bán và sài đồ điện tử secondhand như tui đây  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

cnclaivung, MINHAT

----------


## h-d

bác chủ cho em xin cái mã vận đơn, em mua hàng 2 tuần mà chưa nhận được, số ĐT:0982.66 bẩy 888

----------


## Mới CNC

Ủng hộ bác! Tôi cũng dính 4 con trượt đểu IKO 500k. Về không sài được.lại tìm mua của 1 chú em trong SG cả cặp rail 6 con trượt ngon như mới=550k.tôi cũng lấy đó làm bài học luôn.


> bác Minh Nhật bán hàng ko tư vấn chú giải kỹ càng, để người mua chuốc lấy bực tức nha,,..em đăng ký mua hộ cho người quen 2 cây hitachi đầy đủ bin xạc, trên pic ko ghi rỏ là xạc sài nguôn 100v...làm em dính phôt 2 cây giờ ôm 2 cây khoan 1300k....lo tiền trả cho người ta 1300k....ko có cái ngu nào như cái ngu nào, trong khi đó ozzito sài 220 có 850k/cây....
> rồi thứ 2 nữa em có inbox hỏi kỹ là bin có chai hay ko cầm gì ko, vì ko rành vụ bin bọng....bác bảo sài ngon , ok , ko vấn đề....may là em có cái ổn áp biến thế 100v . cắm vào chưa được 3 phút bin báo đầy, bật đèn xanh, đem ra chưa vặn được 5 con vit gỗ 3 cm, hết bin....đúng là đời là cây đinh tình là cây que....giờ em yêu cầu trả hàng cho bác, chưa chắc bác đồng ý,,,,đây cũng là bài học cho ai đó tin tưởng người ta bán hàng online nhé.....thân chào...em bán lai 2 cây đó 1 tr . bác nào mua ok thì em chuyển cod ạ, em cạch luôn, từ đây về sau và mãi mãi ko bao giờ mua hàng kiểu này nữa( bán theo dịch vụ COD thì suy nghĩ lại )

----------


## toanho

Thật ra mua hàng củ hàng bãi là phải chấp nhận rủi ro rồi. Như con step em mua ở dây cũng thế. trước khi mua có tra thấy ghi torque 1.75Nm thấy cũng tương đương con step TQ ở nhà là 1.8Nm nhưng mua về test thì thấy nó quá yếu mặc dù bề ngoài còn tương đối ngon. Do chuẩn bị săn tâ,m lý từ trước khi mua hàng bãi nên em để tủ ngắm luôn  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

> thấy ghi torque 1.75Nm thấy cũng tương đương con step TQ ở nhà là 1.8Nm nhưng mua về test thì thấy nó quá yếu mặc dù bề ngoài còn tương đối ngon. Do chuẩn bị săn tâ,m lý từ trước khi mua hàng bãi nên em để tủ ngắm luôn


Có thể driver chưa tương thích với nó đấy, ví dụ nó chạy áp cao hơn ...

----------


## toanho

> Có thể driver chưa tương thích với nó đấy, ví dụ nó chạy áp cao hơn ...


Driver UDK2120 cho Vexta PK268-02A mà bác

----------


## MINHAT

Thanks các bác đã góp ý nhiệt tình em sẽ chú ý hơn vì cũng do nhiều loại hàng khi chụp ảnh em quên chú ý chứ cái national cũng có ghi 100v và những cái khác em nghĩ đây cũng là bài học cho những người muốn mua hàng trên này và bài học cho em. Em hy vọng những người đã mua hàng của em có gì ko hài lòng cứ góp ý cho em em sẽ khắc phục để phục vụ các bác tốt hơn ạ
Thanks all

----------


## MINHAT

> bác chủ cho em xin cái mã vận đơn, em mua hàng 2 tuần mà chưa nhận được, số ĐT:0982.66 bẩy 888


Chiều em có hỏi bên vận chuyển hàng của bác khoảng t3 mới đến nha

----------


## MINHAT

Em cập nhật các món còn lại
1 cặp rail trượt thk srs 20 ht 100 giá 200k

2 .bộ combo gồm nguồn quấn 35 và 15v 10A 1 boar arduino 1boar shel 3 driver 4988 và 2 motor 2 phase side 42 bán trọn bộ cho các bác dễ chế cháo. Giá 500k 

3. 1em cưa lộng chỉ toshiba 100v 110w
Giá 900k

4. 2 em máy bào lưỡi 136mm 100v 16000rpm giá 600k/em
5. Tiếp theo là 2 em bào nhỏ lưỡi 80mm 100v 450w 15000rpm giá 300k/em

6. Bơm hơi mini còn 1 em duy nhất 100v 200w giá 700k

7. 1 em máy cưa xài lưỡi thẳng 400mm thông số em cập nhật sau nhé giá 2500k

Tạm thời vậy mai em cập nhật thêm
Thanks

----------


## khangscc

> Em cập nhật các món còn lại
> 1 cặp rail trượt thk srs 20 ht 100 giá 200k
> 
> 2 .bộ combo gồm nguồn quấn 35 và 15v 10A 1 boar arduino 1boar shel 3 driver 4988 và 2 motor 2 phase side 42 bán trọn bộ cho các bác dễ chế cháo. Giá 500k 
> 
> 3. 1em cưa lộng chỉ toshiba 100v 110w
> Giá 900k
> 
> 4. 2 em máy bào lưỡi 136mm 100v 16000rpm giá 600k/em
> ...


Máy bơm bình mấy ký bác ơi, ship dùm em đc ko, về cần thơ . dc bác inbox em nha

----------


## h-d

em bức xúc với bác chủ quá, Bác bán hàng hẹn hò chuyển hàng lừa dối khách hàng, nói thật em ghét nhất cái đó. Hàng nặng anh em nào cũng ship chậm, mua đồ của bác tối 11-4, 12 bác không chuyển cho em, hỏi bác 2 lần thì bác nói chuyển rồi, xin mã vận đơn bác không có. Nay nhận hàng mới thấy rõ là bác nói dối. 500k tiền cước em phải trả gớ ngẩn cho việc nói dối khách hàng của bác, Bác bận thì bác nói bác bận XL chưa chuyển được, hỏi thì nói chuyển rồi, chuyển rồi. ức chế với cách làm ăn của bác.

11-4 hàng mua tối 
19-4 hỏi bác báo chuyển rồi, em thấy quá lâu lên mới hỏi vì em mua mấy cặp ray hạng nặng, và 4 đơn hàng nặng gần 300kg sau bác mà nhận được mấy hô em mới hỏi
23-4 2h23 pm em lại hỏi lại bác và xin mã vận đơn bác nói bác hỏi bên chuyển phát thứ 3 mới nhận được.

nhưng thực tế không phải, bác chưa hề gửi hàng, sau đó bác mới đi gửi 15h ngày 23-4.

BỨC XÚC VỚI CÁCH LÀM VIỆC CỦA BÁC, LỪA DỐI KHÁCH HÀNG. xl mạng lỗi em không up được ảnh lên

----------

solero

----------


## Bongmayquathem

chà, đồng tiền người ta làm ra mồ hôi nước mắt. Bác chủ thớt nên coi lại cách thức bán hàng đi. Đọc em cũng thấy bức xúc thay cho bác h-d

----------

h-d

----------


## solero

Cưa xích của em 2 tuần rồi chưa thấy đâu đấy cụ chủ ơi.

----------

h-d

----------


## h-d

bác này mất tíc luôn rồi hay sao???

----------

